# Top 5 brands and types of plows you see most in your area



## mikeplowman

As you are driving around doing your route, what type of plows do you see mostoften (*straight / v-plow*)? Also what are the *top 5* main brand names you see the most?

In my area:

*TOP 5 * 
1. Western 
2. Boss 
3. Meyer
4. Sno-way
5. Hiniker

*TYPES*
1. Straight (85%-90%)
2. V-plow (10%-15%)


----------



## Banksy

I've never seen so many bored snow plowers. These "lack of snow" threads are just getting silly.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Around here it's probably a tie for Boss and Western then Leo, Hiniker, Blizzard. Probably around the same percentages as you for V vs Straight


----------



## BOSS LAWN

Over here Western, Blizzard and Leo straight blades.


----------



## peteo1

Fisher, boss, western, blizzard, and for some odd reason snow dogg seems to be popping up all over. My guess is because they're cheap. Not sure on the split between vee and straight but the vee's and xls's(blizzards) numbers are steadily growing.


----------



## Khowie644

*Top 5*
1.Fisher
2.Fisher
3.Fisher
4.Fisher
5.Boss

75% HT's
20% Xtreme V's
5% V-XT's

Live in small town where everyone and their brother thinks they need a plow even for just their own driveway. Most commercial guys use Fisher V's, maybe 5 boss plows.


----------



## Boomer123

Western
Boss
Fisher
Meyer
Blizzard


----------



## 2COR517

Khowie644;1457654 said:


> *Top 5*
> 1.Fisher
> 2.Fisher
> 3.Fisher
> 4.Fisher
> 5.Boss
> 
> 75% HT's
> 20% Xtreme V's
> 5% V-XT's
> 
> Live in small town where everyone and their brother thinks they need a plow even for just their own driveway. Most commercial guys use Fisher V's, maybe 5 boss plows.


The mix is similar here. But I don't see many HTs. Maybe two or three?


----------



## procut

Mostly Boss around here. You see quite a few Vee plows of all differant makes. I'd say 60% straight 40% Vee.

1. Boss
2. Western
3. Meyer
4. Curtis
5. Blizzard


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

1. Fisher
2. Fisher
3. Fisher
4. Fisher
5. Curtis

Only seen a Boss here once or twice...and not a lot of Curtis plows for living less than 25 miles from where they are based. Only seen Western's on Craigslist and theres one Blizzard 7600LT in town.

For the Fisher mix, its mostly HDs, one or 2 Stainless Vs, a couple X-Blades, and as far as I know we have one of the 2 HTs in town.


----------



## CAT 245ME

1. Fisher
2. Meyer/Diamond
3. Boss

Fisher and Meyer/Diamond plows have been around here for a long time, they were the only choice we had for many years. Boss is still fairly new but increasing each season an Boss is the most expensive of the three.

As far as blades go,

1. Straight - Mostly owned by one man operations
2. V's - mostly owned by contractors
3. Expandables - I've only seen two, one is a XLS and the other is a pre DD Blizzard that I don't think see's much plowing (personal use).


----------



## NickT

Boss
Western
Meyer
Fisher
I have noticed a lot of snow dog v plows this year what's up with that? Price? Are they a good product?


----------



## mercer_me

1. Fisher
2. The Boss
3. Snow Dogg
4. Meyer
5. Blizzard

It's mostly Fishers in my are and there is some Boss plows, Snow Doggs are becoming popular hear to. Most people have strait blades and some have V plows.


----------



## blazer2plower

1. Boss
2. Meyer
3. Fisher
4. Snowdog
5. Western
it's a mix of straight and V everyone and there brother has a plow. 

I love my Z


----------



## awgolasplowing

1. fisher by a land slide
2. boss
3. curtis
4. snow dogg
5. blizzard

seeing alot more V plows lately about 30% of them are V's, seen a couple of expandables. most of them are straight blades.


----------



## mikeplowman

it seems like fisher plows are more of a East coast plow, with some sprinkled here and there


----------



## Antlerart06

1)western
2) boss
3) snowman snow plow
4) coats
5) curtis

Vplows 80%
straight 19%
expandables Wideout 1%
20 years back Vplows would be like 2-3% straight would 97%


----------



## GMD1984

fisher
fisher
fisher
western 
western 

90% straight 
10% v's


----------

